# HELP! Female Hedgie NAMES?



## reed.lindsey7 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello everyone! I will be purchasing and picking up my first hedgehog in 2 days. She is a little girl, I posted a picture of her. I need help deciding on the perfect name. I like cute short unique names. I have a list going so far and I think my favorite right now is Pippa. If you can think of any other names that are similar to the ones on my list, please post them! Or if you really like a name I have on my list let me know. Thank you so much  
Bindi
Chia
ChiChi
Figi 
Kashi
Kimber
Lilu (Lee-Lu)
Mila (Mee-La)
Pippa 
Toolu


----------



## Baby2be (Jan 31, 2013)

Ruby, pearl, Gemma,Lucy, pansy, came to the top of my head  she's cute


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I like Pippa and Kimber best.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

She looks like a Matilda. 'Tilly' for short.


----------



## Hedgies<3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I named my hedgehog Vana, which means Sea urchin in Hawaiian. When they curl into a ball from the back they look like urchins! Its pronounced like vah-nuh.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I like Pippa...cute! (And if you are already leaning towards it then it is probably what you like best too!)


----------

